# DDR Blitz 12 Zoll Kinderfahrrad



## YviASB05 (6. Oktober 2008)

HI ERSTEINMAL!
Suche für ein DDR Blitzfahrad dringend einen Kettenschutz Weiß bald nicht mehr was ich noch anstellen soll  (woher bekommen)?
Hier habt ihr noch ein bild des Rades.Kann mir einer eventuell weiterhelfen oder hat noch was rumliegen???????????????Achso falls einer noch einen Sattel für dieses Rad hat oder weiß woher man einen bekommt bitte Melden wäre noch dran Intressiert.

Bitte Bitte helft mir ?

Danke erstmal.

MfG YviASB05

PS:Falls ich mit meinem Anliegen hier falsch bin sorry kenn mich halt hier noch nicht so aus.Wenn es geht könnt ihr den Beitrag Verschieben.


----------

